
Taking the wrong lesson from Uber - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@sarahtavel/taking-the-wrong-lesson-from-uber-ae4b41e7c7da
======
sharemywin
Does 10–40% cheaper = 10x better product? plus adding an easy to use
interface?

